# My New Orange Pearl Dove



## princesspie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here he is at last! Not sure of what to name him but I'm sure he will help me figure something out in due time. 

When he first got home, he let me hold him for a bit but got a little scared. Can't say I blame him. I can't wait until we are great friends. If you guys have any tips on becoming familiar with your new dove, let me know! I've tried giving him some spinach but he was a little afraid, understandably. 

So excited!


----------



## Unicoronet (Mar 3, 2014)

So pretty! Orange pearl is one of my favorite color variations. Hope you guys become lifelong companions very soon!


----------

